# How to cancel a HBO on demand download?



## cames

I wanted to try out a HBO on demand with an episode of Band of Brothers. An hour later, can't watch it, status says, "processing request...". At this point I want to tap out, but can't find any cancel. Hammering my already meager DSL bandwidth.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The last time I had something "hang" like that... an on demand download that was ordered but not actually downloading... I wasn't able to cancel it.

Fortunately it doesn't happen often... but I'm not sure if they ever addressed that bug (it doesn't sound like it from your experience here).


----------



## P Smith

Disconnect network cable from the 922 for a few minutes.


----------



## yall2

Just highlight it in the "list" and delete it. It will stop and be gone.


----------



## cames

P Smith said:


> Disconnect network cable from the 922 for a few minutes.


Thanks, that worked to get it to stop trying at least.


----------



## cames

yall2 said:


> Just highlight it in the "list" and delete it. It will stop and be gone.


I'll have to check again, I don't have the normal DVR set of options available on these On Demand items. Punching the select buttons gives me the info overlay, with just "Watch" (grayed out) and "Close" buttons.


----------



## cames

I called Dish support last night, and the phone rep said he submitted a ticket to someone behind the scenes. I supposed to try again in 3 days and call if it still doesn't work.


----------

